# \ does not work - Language=English, keyboard=German



## mjs7352 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Shortcut \ (backslash) does not work - Language=English, keyboard=German*

Hi,

I use a German keyboard and the Windows Vista German keyboard layout.    

When I set GERMAN as language in LR preferences, then the shortcut for View|Before/After|Before Only is < (less than) and the shortcut works well. 

When I set ENGLISH as language in LR preferences, then the shortcut for View|Before/After|Before Only is \ (backslash) and the shortcut does NOT work (i.e., it does not switch to the before state).     

Analogous the shortcut \ (backslash) for View|Show Filter in Library module does NOT work (i.e., it does not toggle the visibility of the filter bar).    

Please note: For entering a \ (backslash) on the Germany keyboard I have to press AltGr+ß (note: ß is on the same key as ?).    

What I can see: when pressing the AltGr button BEFORE pressing the ß button, the Lightroom buttons Sync... and Reset switch to Auto Sync and Set Default.... Then while still pressing the AltGr key and ADDITIONALLY pressing the ß key (which should result in  entering the \ key), nothing more happens. 

Is this a known bug?   

Is there a workaround for this issue? 

Thanks. 

Best regards, 
Manfred


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 29, 2008)

You can edit a TranslatedStrings file to change the shortcut - it's just caused by the mismatch of languages.

Try this thread here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=3451

You can borrow the lines you need from the German version of the translatedstrings.txt file, and copy them to an English version, and then change the shortcut to something else.


----------



## mjs7352 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Victoria,

thanks a lot for the quick and great workaround.

One small hint for Windows Vista. I entered these lines in a text editor
   "$$$/AgDevelop/Menu/View/BeforeAfter/Before/Key=<"
   "$$$/AgLibrary/Menu/View/ShowFilterBar/Key=Shift+<"
and saved the file to 
   C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2\Resources\en\TranslatedStrings.txt

Then the overridden shortcuts did NOT work as expected. Reason was: Windows Vista stored the file in its "virtual store" at
   C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2\Resources\en\TranslatedStrings.txt

After I moved the file manually from the "virtual store" to the original folder, all worked fine.

Best regards,

Manfred

BTW: I like your FAQ book and lightroomqueen.com/community very much. Thanks for the great work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 30, 2008)

Great hint, thank you Manfred!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 30, 2008)

I've updated the original T&T too.


----------

